
Series A Startup CEO Salary - staunch
http://startuplawyer.com/venture-capital/series-a-startup-ceo-salary
======
pclark
so how much should the salary be for a Series A startup CEO? I'd wager: ~$40K.

~~~
staunch
Which Series wasn't specified, but Peter Thiel said[1] $100k - $125k.

If the CEO only needs $40k/year to live comfortably that should be his salary.

If the CEO left a job making $200k/year, or has a family/mortgage/other
responsibility, he might need more.

I think paying whatever-the-CEO needs to live comfortably with a maximum cap
of around $100k seems pretty reasonable.

1\. [http://techcrunch.com/2008/09/08/peter-thiel-best-
predictor-...](http://techcrunch.com/2008/09/08/peter-thiel-best-predictor-of-
startup-success-is-low-ceo-pay/)

